# Is it worth it??



## NICM (Oct 31, 2007)

I found out last week where I would be working at in Dubai. I would be a massage therapist working at Le Royal Meridian resort and spa. Its a beautiful 5 star resort and the third best resort in the Middle East. The only thing is that they would be paying me 4000 AED a month and this includes a one bedroom apartment on the resort. I have an opption though to be paid 6500 AED without accomindations. I am obviously gonna take the 4000 with accomindation but I did a currancy change rate and the pay is not that good. I know that this is an oppertunity of a lifetime and I dont want to pass it up but I do not want to struggle when Im down there. I need some insurance on what to do. THNX.


----------



## Cas (Dec 1, 2007)

I am currently thinking about living/working in Dubai and have asked a prospective employer in the UK this very question ie I have asked them to provide me with an idea of expected outgoings. I hear the rent is the biggest thing to worry about though so given you have accommodation you are off to a really good start. Will let you know if they provide me with anything worth passing on.


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

*Howdy*



NICM said:


> I found out last week where I would be working at in Dubai. I would be a massage therapist working at Le Royal Meridian resort and spa. Its a beautiful 5 star resort and the third best resort in the Middle East. The only thing is that they would be paying me 4000 AED a month and this includes a one bedroom apartment on the resort. I have an opption though to be paid 6500 AED without accomindations. I am obviously gonna take the 4000 with accomindation but I did a currancy change rate and the pay is not that good. I know that this is an oppertunity of a lifetime and I dont want to pass it up but I do not want to struggle when Im down there. I need some insurance on what to do. THNX.


Hi ya, hope your ok, 

I start out in Dubai early next year and im very excited, like you say its an oppurunity of a life time so i aint gonna give it up. If it dont work out ill come home so have no fear. Anyway, I think the living costs are the same as a big city, i.e. London and your salary works out to about £550.00 a month, (thats about $1000.00??! if your from america) If your not from america then sorry i should have done a bit more research. Anyway.... 

does your accomodation include your water gas electric and that coz i can see you being a little skint at the end of the month, 

I get 8000.00Dhs a month for accomodation and my salary is quite a bit more, are you sure you dint mean 4000 AED a week?


----------



## NICM (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for replying guys. I will be staying at the resort so Im thinking that electricity and water cost would be included in my accomodation. I also found out that they will be supplying me with a 2007 Jeep Liberty. It sounds almost to good to be true but the only thing that I will need to spend money on is food, gas (which I herd was vey cheep), and anything else that I want to do that will cost money. I herd that the spa that I will be working at is one of the best in Dubai and I would be the youngest massage therapist there at 25. I went to one of the best schools to be a massage therapist and I was the best massage therapist in my class. I just hope that I can meet there expectations. I just wanna get there and not let anyone down. I will be working 40 hours a week and I just hope that the pay that I will be recieving is at least an OK one and yes its 4000 a month.


----------



## Alkaz007 (Jan 10, 2008)

if they are offering you a stay, you better take it as for 2,500AED you would not able even to rent a room next to this hotel  the car is good. 
the life is not cheap anymore in Dubai, massage in that hotel cost minimum 200Dhs, so I beleive tip system there will add up to your salary


----------

